# Ectopic - did you get uterine cramping?



## hopestruck

Hi all,

I am currently about 5+3. My betas are on the lower end, and have also been rising slowly, but are still in the "normal" range for both. The doctor is positive about the pregnancy, but wants to do a scan in a few weeks to rule out ectopic pregnancy just in case. I've been experiencing a lot of cramping with this pregnancy, but in my uterus, not on the sides (with the exception of an occasional dull throb from the side I ovulated on - thinking its a CL cyst). My uterine cramps mainly feel just like light AF cramping, similar to what I felt in my previous pregnancies. 

What I'm wondering is - for those of you who have had ectopics - did you experience uterine cramping (instead of, or in addition to side cramping)? To me I would expect that the uterine cramping is a sign that it's NOT ectopic, but I know the body can do strange things...

Thanks!

X-Posted


----------



## jammers77

Firstly, let me tell you that uterine cramping is completely normal for pregnancy. If your levels are on the normal side, just try to take it easy and let the doctor do the scan and maybe check your beta in a few days. Unless you have excruciating pain and/or bleeding, waiting is all you can really do. Until your scan, just try to relax; don't borrow trouble! :)

I had an ectopic in May. I had cramping in my lower belly like AF cramps (not uncommon from my usual pregnancy crampy feelings I always had before), but most of my cramping was in my back. It was very uncomfortable, very abnormal and unlike my previous pregnancies, and when I would sit down, it felt like someone was stabbing me in my bottom. What I have learned though is that symptoms are different for everyone, with differing levels of discomfort. So what I have experienced won't necessarily be like someone else's experience.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Jammers, thanks so much for sharing. Very interesting. It definitely seems like there are no "typical" symptoms for an ectopic with the exception of those who do experience the side cramping or rupture. But I am encouraged that most people i have heard from have explained that they had a hunch that something "abnormal" was happening with their pregnancy. My cramping has been, as far as I can tell, completely normal. It has actually diminished over the past few days as well. 

My levels are on the low end of normal. My betas were 26 (on the day of my BFP), 47 2 days later, and a few days after that were 197 (that was last week around 4 1/2 weeks pregnant). I am thinking it was a late implanter, so trying not to read too much into the numbers. But I do know that sometimes with ectopics the numbers can be low, hence the question. My doctor didn't seem too concerned about it, but wants to do a scan when I get back from my camping trip (leaving today, get home on the 20th) just to rule it out. I feel in my gut it is a "normal" uterine pregnancy. I hope I am right and baby is just a slow starter. 

Thanks again. :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Yes, I had a hunch that something was not right the moment I found out I was pregnant. Mother's instinct, woman's intuition--whatever you want to call it, my symptoms were abnormal from what I'd experienced with both my other pregnancies. Your doctor will definitely be able to make out a sac and all that by the time you get home from your trip. Hope to hear good news from you soon!


----------



## elohcin

I hope everything is alright! I'd be willing to be you are just fine, but if you are concerned I'd ask your doctor to scan you sooner because they'll definitely be able to tell if it's in your tube or not by now, and at least that would rule it out!

With my ectopic, I had some of the "pulling" type cramping early one, but in hindsight, not much. Actually, I thought I had already miscarried around 5.5 weeks...I had a week of "normal" miscarriage bleeding for me, and then it stopped. I had ZERO indication of an ectopic until 7 weeks when one night I started hurting directly in the center of my lower abdomen and it felt like horrible gas and eased up when I went to bed. The next morning I was lying on the floor barely able to move, so my hubby transported me via ambulance and by the time I got there I was bleeding a ton internally and my tube ruptured during the u/s. But I had pretty much NO indication...no typical symptoms (not even my beta numbers- they were normal enough for miscarriage that my OB didn't even think twice).


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey hun,

I also had an ectopic back in January and I had no cramping at all because the baby didnt implant in my uteris. I only had the terrible side pains at 6 weeks. It was all of the sudden. Also, the sac was never found on 2 different scans. Huge indicator for me something wasn't right. I was basically waiting to bleed at that point and I did a few days later.


----------



## Tawn

I just thought I would reply as well to show you that ectopic symptoms are ALL over the map and you really can't guess if you are having one yourself by comparing with other peoples' because it is so different for everyone.

I had an ectopic back in March, and I did have "normal" uterus cramps throughout the whole thing. It wasn't until 5 1/2 weeks that I started having left sided pain and shooting pains down my left thigh. When I went for my scan, they found the yolk sac in my left tube but also a "pseudosac" in my uterus--something that happens in some ectopic pregnancies where your body makes an empty uterine sac mimicking intrauterine pregnancy due to all the hormones etc. 

But that being said, I DID have a weird feeling that something would go wrong. I had the normal symptoms so no real reason to doubt, but i had cried to DH twice about it, feeling like something was going to happen. A few days later is when the left-sided pain started. So I would say, trust your instinct and try not to worry too much before your scan when you get back from camping. I would bet your instincts are right and you have a healthy bean in the right place! :hugs:


----------

